# 1000 VDC 10A trennen



## svenulm31 (8 August 2008)

Hi Leute 
hat von Euch jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich 1000 VDC mit max.10 trennen kann?
Es gibt zwar Hochleistungsschütze mit 680A für den Bereich, was aber zu teuer und "leicht" überdimensioniert ist.
Kann ich auch ein üblichen "Kleinschütz" nehmen und drei Arbeitskontakte in Reihe schalten?
Laut Kirchhoffsches Gesetzen sollte es gehen aber was sagt der VDE dazu?
Es wäre super wenn Ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet.
Gruß Sven


----------



## godi (8 August 2008)

Da werden sich die Kontakte von normale Schütze freuen wenn du 1000VDC Schaltest! 

Du brauchst da eigene Schütze dafür.
zb: http://schaltbau-gmbh.de/CMXS/de/List_504.html
(Habe ich grad beim googeln gefunden)

godi


----------



## svenulm31 (8 August 2008)

Danke Dir godi,

die Teile sehen Interessant aus, schade ist nur das es alles Schließer sind
Gruß Sven


----------



## godi (8 August 2008)

Du brauchst ja nur deine Ansteuerung entsprechend dem schließer Kontakt anzupassen bzw statt den Schütz noch ein Relais mit einem Öffnerkontakt ansteuern und mit diesen dann den Schütz schaltest.

godi


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 August 2008)

Hallo svenulm31,

Für Hochspannung hatte ich mal Relais von Hengstler eingesetzt. Vielleicht ist ja was für dich dabei.

http://www.hengstler.de


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## svenulm31 (11 August 2008)

Hallo Onkel,

Danke Dir für den Tipp, aber was ich such ist da auch nicht dabei.
Um die Sache mal ein wenig konkreter zu machen. Es geht um einen Solar-Park, in dem der Betreiber alle Wechselrichter auf Knopfdruck DC-seidig abschalten möchte. An einem Wechselrichter liegen max. 1000VDC und bis 5 A.

Klar ist ein Umbau der Ansteuerung möglich um Schließer zu verwenden, macht aber wenig Sinn die gerade erzeugte Energie in Relais zu Verheizen.
Die Solar-Spezies achten da auf jedes mW.

Jetzt war meine Idee ein Schütz (kein Kleinschütz) zu nehmen der pro Arbeitskontakt 
für 400VDC und 5 kW zugelassen ist und eben alle drei in Reihe zu schalten.
So sollten doch an jedem max. 334 V und 5 A liegen?
Hier hat das wohl schon mal jemand probiert.
Ob das allerdings auch bei Schützen geht??? 
Mir ist schon Klar das die Kontakte nicht absolut gleichzeitig öffnen und daher der eine oder andere doch mehr Spannung abbekommt. Am Ende hab ich aber ein Kontaktabstand von 24mm gesamt, was doch eigentlich ausreichen sollte?
wäre super wenn Ihr mir hier weiter helfen könntet 
Gruß Sven


----------



## Yoshi79 (14 August 2008)

svenulm31 schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel,
> 
> 
> für 400VDC und 5 kW zugelassen ist und eben alle drei in Reihe zu schalten.
> ...


Und kurzzeitig wird der am schnellsten schaltende Kontakt nicht "mehr Spannung", sondern 1000V schalten müssen und das bestimmt nicht lange überleben.
Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (15 August 2008)

Hi Svenulm31,

ich sehe das genau wie Du, und kenne das aus langjähriger Praxis, daß man die Kontakte in dem Fall in Reihe schaltet. Ich würde nur keinen Schütz sondern einen elektrisch betätigten Lasttrennschalter verwenden, der braucht nur fürs Schalten einen kurzen Stromimpuls, sonst bleibt er in der zuletzt gesteuerten Schaltposition. Wenn Du zusätzlich Überlast und Kurzschlußschutz damit realisieren willst, mußt Du nach einem geeigneten Leistungsschalter suchen. Für das zentrale Schalten sämtlicher Lasttrennschalter sind diese mit Fernantrieb auszurüsten.

Die Bemesssungsisolationsspannung Ui muß über der Nennspannung liegen.

Gruß Friedrich-Alexander


----------



## svenulm31 (16 August 2008)

Danke Euch ich glaube etwas gefunden zu haben.





Das Teil hat zwar nur eine Zulassung bis 800VDC dafür ist Preis heiß 
und hat einen Motor ! Ich weiß nicht ob man hier Werbung machen darf deswegen hab ich den Hersteller mal nicht genant.
Gruß Sven


----------



## kiestumpe (18 August 2008)

svenulm31 schrieb:


> Danke Euch ich glaube etwas gefunden zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Kontakt nach dem Schalten mit Sicherheit auch ... Aber die haben doch Lastschalter von 1kV - 1,5kV im Portfolio, warum nicht diese?


----------

